
DreamHost Hacked; Change Your Passwords Now - barredo
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2012/01/dreamhost-hacked-change-your-passwords-now/
======
barredo
More information [http://www.dreamhoststatus.com/2012/01/20/changing-
ftpshell-...](http://www.dreamhoststatus.com/2012/01/20/changing-ftpshell-
passwords-due-to-security-issue/)

